# Needing some positive thoughts and or prayers!



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Well I work at Jc Penney as most of you know. And I work there full time during the holidays and as many hours as they can give me other wise. Just to give you a little background I'm occasionally late because of my fluffies but I have never never called in the 3 1/2 ish years I have been there. I started there in August of 2004. I started out in Mens, then went to the front cash wrap (called the quad) and then went to womens, then I worked rotated between all three of those and during our slow season I was asked to relocate to shoe and catalog. I accepted at the chance for more hours and experience. I worked back there for about a year and half. Then I was asked if I'd be willing to learn jewelry as they were short handed there after two people had left one for college and one for another job. I have been in fine jewelry for about a year and half. And I still sometimes work in shoes and catalog, mens and womens, and the quad. I am always willing to come in on my days off if I don't have school. I never have left work early. I'm not saying I'm the best worker ever but I'm the kind of person that can't tolerate standing around. I like to be busy as I like to get things accomplished and it makes time go faster.

Anywho one of our department managers is retiring and I put in for her job. There were also four other people who put in for her job also. Which left me thinking there was a slim chance at me getting the job. Well two of them backed out as they both have children and really don't wanted to be forced to work nights, weekends, and holidays. Which I don't know why they didn't realized that when they applied. But anywasy so now tere are just 3 of us. Which makes me more nervous. These two other people do not know that I put in for it also. I like working there but am not one for drama so I like it better than not many know. It would be an understatement to say that one of these people are useless. She currently works in mens and she just wastes away the hours she works by doing anything she can to not actually work. Shes not dependable he never comes to the quad to get her returns and she doesn't know half the departments at the store. The other one is mostly dependable except when she used to come to work still drunk but she is a good worker when she comes to work. She is an @zz kisser to an extreme that drives me nuts as I'm not kind of person. She is really stuck up and disliked my some of my coworkers. I don't have a problem with either of these two ladies but I just don't think they are the ones for the job. :smpullhair: 

Not to mention that I'm more than half way through my associates degree in Business management and marketing. I know every department that there is at the store.

I'm not trying sound concieted but I know I'm the person for this job. And I'm starting to wonder if I shoud not have applied for it. I know I'm just going to be heart broken if I don't get it. :smcry: At first when I heard they were looking for people I said omg this is for me but then started doubting myself. But I was convinced my a lot of my close friends, some coworkers, one of the other department managers, and my family that I had to go for it. I almost feel that if I don't get it he'll be making a big mistake. 

My interview is Tuesday 30 minutes before my shift starts. He wants me to come prepared with questions to ask him. And I know from my Interpersonal Communications class that I need to say what I'm the best for the job and to have examples for every one of my reasons. 

If anyone can think of good questions for me to ask I would be soooo grateful. I know I'm going to be a nervous wreck until then and appreciate everyone that responds to this thread. :biggrin: 

Love to all of you! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

good luck!!! Will keep you in my thoughts, let us know how it goes!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Susan, 

*YOU* stated that you are the best person for the job, so why are you sweating it? If you know that, then relax. You've been there long enough that they also know what kind of employee you are. Why are you the best person for the job? Be ready to tell him those reasons. Interviewing skills are just about as important as the pieces on your resume. Relax, show your confidence in your abilities to handle this position.

Will this promotion interfere with school?

Good luck!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Susan,
> 
> *YOU* stated that you are the best person for the job, so why are you sweating it? If you know that, then relax. You've been there long enough that they also know what kind of employee you are. Why are you the best person for the job? Be ready to tell him those reasons. Interviewing skills are just about as important as the pieces on your resume. Relax, show your confidence in your abilities to handle this position.
> 
> ...


I agree, try to relax and let your professionalism and confidence shine through. Management already knows what kind of employee you are, so all you have to do is let them know you know too. We are sending warm thoughts your way. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good Luck Susan!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: I bet you'll blow them away :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Susan, I hope you get the job, I'll keep all my fingers crossed. Try to relax & appear calm & confident in yourself when you go for the interview. You know YOU are the best applicant for the job so just go in there as if you already have it in your pocket.And remember this. It's better to have tried your best & not gotten the job, than to have not tried at all & then wished you had. I wish I had some good tips for you but all I can do is wish you luck & send you a hug. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Good luck, Suz. Please keep us posted. Sounds like your work record should speak for itself. If I think of any questions you should ask, I'll repost.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

GOOD LUCK! Think about everything you enjoy about working there and let that come out, let them know you are there for the company. Think hard, as if you were hiring someone, what would you like to hear from that person?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Since you were encouraged by other co workers and a dept manager.. that speaks volumes as to how they feel you are qualified for the job... and you know you are qualified for the job...and as long as you feel you can give it your best as well as your classes for your degree... then you you go for it kiddo. 
In fact I would think that your pursuing your degree in business management and marketing would be very much in your favor.. Go in there with confidence and just keep in mind... "Nothing ventured /nothing gained as they say! " and also, 
this is something that come 'out of the blue' it.....Very worst case senerio.... you continue for the time being as you are. I personally feel it is very promising you WILL get the position. 
Just don't put yourself in a position where you'll burn yourself out trying to do this new job and also keep up with your classes.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll just add my two cents worth..........my daughter works in the corporate world and has hired many people in management. She has said to me over and over again when she interviews that what she looks for is confidence in themselves and their skills, someone that looks her straight in the eye when talking to her and someone that stays on the subject. She said you would not believe how people come in and are so nervous, they start talking about any and everything. If you go in with a smile on your face, act confident and know your job......you can make that job yours. Try to control your nerves and you will be fine. Management loves people who can tell them that they know how to handle the job and people and one of the most important things is getting along with people!!! Good luck and keep us informed~~~you'll do fine!!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck.

Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. SOunds to me that you may just be the one for this job. :thumbsup:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Best of luck, Susan. You deserve the best. Just be confident--never say anything negative about yourself--even if they ask the famous question "what would you say are your bad qualities?" You know to always put a positive slant to it like "I work too hard" etc. As you probably know my hubby has been interviewing. He's finding that interviewers are actually starting to steer away from those annoying questions and just be more direct. No head games. Also, if the opportunity arises to talk $$ make sure you know in advance what you want and be firm about it. If you're moving up to a management position, it had better come with a pay increase or tell them to forget it. The good thing about all this is that you already know them and vice versa. You'll do great. Best of luck!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck!

You obviously are the right person for the job!!! Let us know! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Finger, eyes, legs crossed ... I'm sure your gonna do great !!!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Susan, I wish you all the best at your interview. Just be careful and make sure that you would be able to manage a manager position while still in school. I've done it and it was hard work, but if you put your mind to it, you'll do great!

Anyway as for the interview, if he does ask you the dreaded question why you're the one for the job, you gave us many examples that are all very good ones to bring up to him. You work hard, you're very committed not just to the job but the company, you're very dependable and have never missed a day at work, you know the ins and out of the job, you're very familiar with all the departments, your supervisors think very highly of you etc. Now if all those aren't good reasons why he should hire you, I don't know what is.
Go in there with confidence and let him know you're the one for the job! :smilie_daumenpos: 
Good luck!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: 
rayer: 
Be CONFIDENT!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I noticed that I also did not mention I have prior management experience. It was a Mc Donalds but experience is still experience especially since the other two canidates don't have any experience.



> Susan,
> 
> *YOU* stated that you are the best person for the job, so why are you sweating it? If you know that, then relax. You've been there long enough that they also know what kind of employee you are. Why are you the best person for the job? Be ready to tell him those reasons. Interviewing skills are just about as important as the pieces on your resume. Relax, show your confidence in your abilities to handle this position.
> 
> ...


No it shouldn't interfere with school. I take night classes and online mostly.




> Go in there with confidence and just keep in mind... "Nothing ventured /nothing gained as they say![/B]


Yes that is the way I should be thinking. Thank you!




> Best of luck, Susan. You deserve the best. Just be confident--never say anything negative about yourself--even if they ask the famous question "what would you say are your bad qualities?" You know to always put a positive slant to it like "I work too hard" etc. As you probably know my hubby has been interviewing. He's finding that interviewers are actually starting to steer away from those annoying questions and just be more direct. No head games. Also, if the opportunity arises to talk $ make sure you know in advance what you want and be firm about it. If you're moving up to a management position, it had better come with a pay increase or tell them to forget it. The good thing about all this is that you already know them and vice versa. You'll do great. Best of luck!![/B]


Good advice. Thank you Pam!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been praying for you to get the job since you told me rayer: you are going to get it, I'm sure of that. 
you are a perfect candidate. :thumbsup: Good Luck , but I don't think you need any luck. :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> I've been praying for you to get the job since you told me rayer: you are going to get it, I'm sure of that.
> you are a perfect candidate. :thumbsup: Good Luck , but I don't think you need any luck. :grouphug:[/B]


Your such a doll! :grouphug: Thanks! Love ya girl! :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Suz! Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you :grouphug: and wanted to tell you to get some good sleep tonight. You're going to knock their socks off tomorrow :thumbsup: 

GOOD LUCK TO YOU-ALTHOUGH I KNOW YOU DON'T NEED IT!!!

:biggrin: 

Gena


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

knock 'em dead, suz! :smilie_daumenpos: sending vibes of the positive variety your way! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be praying for you


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck to you during your interview. As far as questions to ask of your employer, I can't really offer advice, but I can tell you what I did once during an interview....the person conducting the interview started off by asking me if I had any questions (he didn't ask specifics like if I had any questions about the position), so I asked him point blank, "why wouldn't you hire me as I am clearly the best qualified candidate?" He was so taken aback by that response that he said, "I don't know, why shouldn't I hire you?" My response was "if you don't want a successful department then look elsewhere, but if you do, these are the reasons I'm right for the job....." I actually was offered the position during the interview. But you never know what's going to happen. Keep confident and remember to ask yourself, why shouldn't they hire you, afterall you are the best candidate for the position!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow :w00t: I think I need to borrow your (male anatomy round things) :HistericalSmiley: 



> Good luck to you during your interview. As far as questions to ask of your employer, I can't really offer advice, but I can tell you what I did once during an interview....the person conducting the interview started off by asking me if I had any questions (he didn't ask specifics like if I had any questions about the position), so I asked him point blank, "why wouldn't you hire me as I am clearly the best qualified candidate?" He was so taken aback by that response that he said, "I don't know, why shouldn't I hire you?" My response was "if you don't want a successful department then look elsewhere, but if you do, these are the reasons I'm right for the job....." I actually was offered the position during the interview. But you never know what's going to happen. Keep confident and remember to ask yourself, why shouldn't they hire you, afterall you are the best candidate for the position![/B]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Hey Suz! Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you :grouphug: and wanted to tell you to get some good sleep tonight. You're going to knock their socks off tomorrow :thumbsup:
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO YOU-ALTHOUGH I KNOW YOU DON'T NEED IT!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Gena you are a doll!!! Any news on that position you were looking into?




> knock 'em dead, suz! :smilie_daumenpos: sending vibes of the positive variety your way! rayer: :grouphug:[/B]


Thanx Carrie



> I'll be praying for you[/B]


Awww thank you Paula!



> Good luck to you during your interview. As far as questions to ask of your employer, I can't really offer advice, but I can tell you what I did once during an interview....the person conducting the interview started off by asking me if I had any questions (he didn't ask specifics like if I had any questions about the position), so I asked him point blank, "why wouldn't you hire me as I am clearly the best qualified candidate?" He was so taken aback by that response that he said, "I don't know, why shouldn't I hire you?" My response was "if you don't want a successful department then look elsewhere, but if you do, these are the reasons I'm right for the job....." I actually was offered the position during the interview. But you never know what's going to happen. Keep confident and remember to ask yourself, why shouldn't they hire you, afterall you are the best candidate for the position![/B]


 :blush: If only I was that brave. :smrofl:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Praying for you rayer: 
It sounds like you are the perfect person for the job.

I will just say something my mom used to always tell me... "if it is meant to be, it will be" it drove me crazy but now that I'm older I have found that it really takes the stress off! God has a perfect plan for each of us.
so just go in there tomorrow with confidence, _sell_ yourself and have faith.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow, Suz. Might I also add, smile a lot and dress the part.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have been thinking of you today and I want to wish you good luck tomorrow!!!! If all our wishes for you are this strong, you should have that job all tied up tomorrow!!!!! Please keep us informed........


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Nope-the screening date isn't until the 27th. I found the listing the day it was posted :biggrin: I'll let you know-just think about you right now  


Thanks Gena you are a doll!!! Any news on that position you were looking into?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Susan, 
I'm rooting for you. I hope all goes well for your job interview. :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Good luck tomorrow, Suz. Might I also add, smile a lot and dress the part.[/B]


Thanks. And yes I bought a new outfit for the occasion! :chili: And I'm always smiling esp. since I work retail. :HistericalSmiley: 



> I have been thinking of you today and I want to wish you good luck tomorrow!!!! If all our wishes for you are this strong, you should have that job all tied up tomorrow!!!!! Please keep us informed........[/B]


Awww thank you! :biggrin: 



> Susan,
> I'm rooting for you. I hope all goes well for your job interview. :grouphug:[/B]


Thanx!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Psstttt Suz

It's almost Tuesday - if you're awake - go to sleep now - it would be 2am Michigan time ... 

P.S.  GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm just now reading your post where have I been... :blink: .


Just go in there like you've got nothing to lose, you don't. They on the other hand, they DO.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thiking of you this morning and praying all goes well for you!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Good luck Susan!! I hope all goes well with the interview!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Good luck today Susan! Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok so I worked hard on this and this is what I came up with and have been studying.

 GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B][/QUOTE]

Eeeekkk I was awake.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I just want to add my "good luck"! If they don't hire you, they are truly making a mistake! Let us know how it went asap!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope all went well. rayer: Let us know how you did.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

just checking in to see how it went!! :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Praying that everything went well. If it's meant to be, it will happen. If not, something else will be around the corner.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope everything went well!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Just checking for an update. I hope everything went well!

Josie says: Patience is a virtue.....that my mommy doesn't have.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh-I hope it went well-I suppose we won't find out until AFTER her shift. It's only 6:45 central time. :biggrin:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Any update? I hope everything went well.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Update please.............how did it go? Or should I say............when do you begin your new job?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww...i was hoping for an update.  

of course, we're all hoping for the best.... but whatever the outcome, you know we'll love you the same. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah-come on girl-I see you posting :HistericalSmiley: At least let us know how it went rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Update, update, we want an update!!! 

We know you're online......you holdin' out on us?


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok soooo theres the low down. Sorry I had to work til 9 my time and didn't get online right after I got home. Also, I clicked on view new posts and was making my way here. I didn't realize you all would be soooo demanding. :innocent: 

I think it went really well. He was impressed at how qualified I am for the job. I was thinking omg please just tell me its mine right now!!! But he didn't he said the person who he chooses will be told by Friday if not sooner. I'm not trying to get too excited though as I don't want to be really dissapointed. Right now I'm kind of thinking in the mind set if I do great and if not oh well I guess. 

I mean to be serious its not like I will work at JCP forever unless I'm running one of their stores. haha But truly we aren't planning on staying around here as there is not many job for what James is going to school for. We want to also move to an area that has more white fluffies! :chili: 



> Just checking for an update. I hope everything went well!
> 
> Josie says: Patience is a virtue.....that my mommy doesn't have.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 



> Oh-I hope it went well-I suppose we won't find out until AFTER her shift. It's only 6:45 central time. :biggrin:[/B]


 :smilie_daumenpos: 



> Update please.............how did it go? Or should I say............when do you begin your new job?[/B]


  



> aww...i was hoping for an update.
> 
> of course, we're all hoping for the best.... but whatever the outcome, you know we'll love you the same. :grouphug:[/B]


 :grouphug: 



> Yeah-come on girl-I see you posting :HistericalSmiley: At least let us know how it went rayer:[/B]


 :blush: 



> Update, update, we want an update!!!
> 
> We know you're online......you holdin' out on us?[/B]


 :brownbag:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay! I'm so glad that things went well!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I'll save the dancing chilis for when you tell us you got the job.

It's super frustrating to have to wait for the news, but it sounds like you'll get it! At least Friday isn't that far away, I've had jobs where I've had to wait weeks to hear. Not that these won't be the llllooooonnnggggeesssttt days of your life, but you'll make it.

Sorry for the hounding posts and PMs but I'm an impatient girl and I just knew you were holdin' out on us.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think I'll hold out on the dancing chili's too 

glad to hear it went well! :aktion033: I sure hope you get it!!! :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hoping for good news.........


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The waiting is sooo tough, I know. 

Good thoughts heading your way!!!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*yay! glad to hear you did well at your interview ..the waiting must be killing you...but don't fret...you sound confident and we all know you are the right lady for the job....so I'll keep my fingers and toes cross for you :grouphug: :aktion033: *


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It sounds very promising!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Suz, keeping fingers crossed for you. Sending positive thoughts and I'll bet you get great news soon!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

More Waiting!!!! Uggg!!! But it sounds very optomistic!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds promising Suz! :chili: I agree with you on the mindset-you have to remember-if for some DUMB reason you don't get it-it just wasn't meant to be, but I think you will  I'll continue to pray and cross my fingers and toes rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

It sounds promising!
If, for some strange reason, it doesn't work out, it's OK. Like you said, you're not planning on staying where you are forever, and there are many adventures and opportunities for you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: I really hope you get the job.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fingers crossed, Suz. I really hope you get the job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I just called my friend who worked today and she let me know it was posted and no I didn't get it. I'm not sad really more annoyed than anything becuase he made it sound like I was the person for the job. Oh well like I said we don't plan on staying around here after college and if I would have got the job I would would have felt obligated to stay around longer. The person he picked has called in more than 10 times this year, she doesn't know all the departments there so it will be hard for her to give people breaks since she doesn't know catalog or jewelry, she called in a couple weeks ago cause she was a mess because her son was taken to jail because he was caught with hereoin and lots of it. I could go as there are many other reasons she is useless. The only thing she has above me is she has the degree that I'm going for. But anyways thanks for the wishes anyways. 

And I told the kids I didn't get it and they are happy as they didn't want me to working full time. James just went full time at one of this two part times jobs so the extra money isn't really needed but it would be nice to put in savings.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: 
I'm sorry you didn't get it. It sounds like they might regret their decision, I hope she will step up to the plate. Be positive, finish your degree without the stress of a full time job.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm disappointed you didn't get the job, but I'm sure that are better things in store for you. Like they say, when one door closes another opens, the next door will be a better one.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't be sad that you didn't get the job, Suz. I am a firm believer in "things happen for a reason". Something is out there waiting for you that is bigger and better!

Marsha


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Enjoy the time you have to do things you enjoy. And when the right opportunity comes along, you'll know it. It's all for the best.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So sorry you didn't get the job :grouphug: -but it must not have been meant to be. :thumbsup: Enjoy your time with the fluffs :wub: :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm sorry you didn't get the job, Susan. That's too bad that they can't see what a wonderful manager you would be. On the bright side, now you don't have to worry about all that extra stuff and can focus on your school and your fluffs. Oh, and you'll have more time for Spoiled Maltese too! Yay for us!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Josie says: My mommy's big on the whole 'bright side' thing. She has to be, because sometimes things don't make sense.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Just remember when one door closes, another one opens...I am sorry you didn't get this position, but that just means it wasn't the right job for you, not that you weren't right for the job.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am sorry you did not get the job. But everything happens for a reason. Maybe in the long run it's better for you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Susan, they just can't recognize real talent when they see it. You will find something when you get your degree and you will think to yourself, I did deserve better!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Everything happens for a reason. It sounds like such a dumb thing - but I swear it's true. We don't know what the reason is yet, but......trust me....when it happens, you'll know it. 

Sometimes it takes a while, but it happens everytime.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I too am a firm believer that what is meant to be is... what's not is not"... and being a lot older I have been able to have hindsight on many things over the years and it does hold true.
You don't know what lies around the corner and getting this position may just have been more of a 'hindrence' than a "help".

I think you are too bright to let this be a bother to you! It was not for nothing.. you got a bit of experience in preparing for interview and that has its own value in itself. 

So now go focus on your schooling and your hubby and your job and your babies....not necessarily in that order


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you all. I also agree that it was just not meant to be. I'm not sad just annoyed he made it sound like this was the job for me. :smilie_tischkante: 

Thanks again everyone! :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I like your attitude about not getting that job. It's their mistake anyway. Many more opportunities will be coming your way. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm sorry you didn't get the job! Seems unfair that they apparently gave it to someone with the "piece of paper" but less of a work ethic. It will come back to bite them.

Take this friendly advice from a woman (me) who has been through a few phases of life now--enjoy your PARTTIME work while you go to school! There will be DECADES of full time work ahead of you, God willing, years of kids, too, if that's what you want. Believe me, in those years there is hardly a dull moment. I say take it easy on the work, concentrate on school, you'll have the rest of your life to work full time!


----------

